# Shipping Container house?



## Blunderman

Hi all. I'm new to the Forum, but what a great find it is! 
My partner and myself are looking at buying some land in central or northern portugal with a view to building our own home.
This might sound stupid...but as we would be on a tight budget we are interested in the idea of building using ISBU modules (Steel Shipping containers). 

I was wondering if anyone could suggest a starting point where I could find out if this kind of building project is legal/accepted in Portugal or even if they have seen anything along this line anywhere?


----------



## valeri

*Isbu*



Blunderman said:


> Hi all. I'm new to the Forum, but what a great find it is!
> My partner and myself are looking at buying some land in central or northern portugal with a view to building our own home.
> This might sound stupid...but as we would be on a tight budget we are interested in the idea of building using ISBU modules (Steel Shipping containers).
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could suggest a starting point where I could find out if this kind of building project is legal/accepted in Portugal or even if they have seen anything along this line anywhere?



Hi, I am also moving to portugal, half of my house is packed! I am not sure if I have seen anything like ISBU, could you describe more about it , I speak portuguese and could find out if there is a portuguese translation term for that ISBU. Glad if I can help, valeri.


----------



## Blunderman

Hi valeri,
Thankyou. ISBU stands for *Intermodal Steel Building Unit*, it's the name given to steel shipping containers when they are used to build houses or offices.
If you look at *isbu-info.org *you'll see what i mean. (I can't post a proper web address yet as i dont have enough posts)
I know it is an accepted way of building around the world but I don't know if the Portugese authorities would permit it. I know some Spanish local councils are strict and will only approve traditional building methods although these steel units can be clad in stone and wood and can have apex roofs fitted so they would fit in with the appearence of other local older buildings.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## valeri

*Isbu*



Blunderman said:


> Hi valeri,
> Thankyou. ISBU stands for *Intermodal Steel Building Unit*, it's the name given to steel shipping containers when they are used to build houses or offices.
> If you look at *isbu-info.org *you'll see what i mean. (I can't post a proper web address yet as i dont have enough posts)
> I know it is an accepted way of building around the world but I don't know if the Portugese authorities would permit it. I know some Spanish local councils are strict and will only approve traditional building methods although these steel units can be clad in stone and wood and can have apex roofs fitted so they would fit in with the appearence of other local older buildings.
> Thanks for your time.


Hi, I checked on the internet about ISBU, I am impressed and can even consider an ISBU house too! I will make questions on your behalf ( and mine!) to the council where you plan to move to, if you don't mind. I think every council could have a different reply, if you go to a small vila ( aldeia) where all houses are white like snow and many built with traditional stones you might have a refusal. But if you are flexible to where to live you could just go to where it is permited an ISBU home. I am moving to Alentejo, Evera, I found a house to rent near the Lake Alqueva, then I will explore the area and see where to buy a land. I wouldn't buy from UK as there prices are cheaper than if you buy from abroad. Where are you by the way? and and where are you planning to move to in Portugal so I can check with the council?

x


----------



## valeri

Hi, I was wondering if there was a problem here, as I received an email saying you replied but I can't find your reply!
thanks


----------

